# Small flock of tubes



## TTP GC (May 14, 2021)

Persimmon, marblewood, bocote, Bolivian rosewood, osage orange Argentina, Caribbean rosewood, cocobolo
All 7/8" , ~3" length, bell id ~1"
Lip stop indented

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 14, 2021)

Do those require the latex?


----------



## TTP GC (May 14, 2021)

Yes sir and oring


----------



## Wildthings (May 14, 2021)

OK cool Never seen one with the indent so thought it was a different kind! Those are spectacular. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TTP GC (May 14, 2021)

Also make a tube goose call


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2021)

Exotic array, to say the least! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThomasT (May 16, 2021)

All pieces are really pretty but that Bocote is spectacular.

ThomasT


----------

